# Puppy who is nervous of judges - any suggestions



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Following a few suggestion that my pup is a nice specimen, I thought I would have some fun showing him as well as working towards working trials.

So I have worked hard at teaching him to let me look at his bit, and be stacked. He didn't like me lifting his tail but we have over come that little problem. So I thought we would go to a small show close to home before hitting the Wirehaired Vizsla Club show this weekend.

Well after the judge tried to look in his mouth he was highly suspicious when she want to touch the rest of him and lept away every time each tried. She even left him to settle down and came back - but he thought she was the man from Mars   He moved nicely and despite his bad behaviour came 3rd.

I appreciate that he needs lots of practise and I haven't been able to take him to ring craft classes as they are closed for the summer. The judge said just keep taking him to shows, but I don't know that I am achieving anything if he is that frightened by a stranger running their hands over him. Do I just call it a day or has anybody got any suggestions as to how I can get him used to strangers examining him???


----------



## veifera (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi hotmischeif:

I'm no expert at all, but what I found very striking at dog shows was that the Vizsla people were constantly bringing their dogs of all ages (especially puppies) to the shows, even when they weren't showing them. Puppies as young as 10 weeks (edit: 16 weeks, sorry!). 

I saw a couple of breeders play with their puppies next to the ring and inside the ring during the breaks and encourage others to play and touch and handle the pups. I suppose it was done to get them used to crowd and the constant activity early and teach them it's fun?

There were two shows I went to see when I could have brought my own puppy with me, but she was fighting kennel cough at the time and I left her home. But this is something I plan to start doing asap as part of "socialization".

I think coming in 3rd at your first attempt is pretty cool at your very first show, especially if there were a lot of Vizsla entries...


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi veifera,

I think you are right, but I just wonder whether he will ever be confident enough to have strangers handle him, but then months ago I thought he wouldn't do half the things he does in obedience class now. I am not very knowledgeable about showing as I have only done it a couple of times. My current Dane used to show himself he just stood there saying to everybody - look at me! Don't think Boris has that carisma.

Let me know how you get on with you pup. I would be very interested to compare notes and tricks of the trade so to speak.

Many thanks for your encouragement.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

HM, you probably already know what my solution to this will be......   

Repetition and consistency!!! Repeat, repeat, repeat, until pup thinks it's normal.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

this is something that Ruby has a bit of a problem with too, she really doesn't like strangers coming up to her when she's on her lead, especially when they go over the top of her head with their hand. I think I'm gonna have to have more trips into nearby town to get her used to strangers and try to relax a bit more around them.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

*Oz * that is exactly right, but it is not alway easy to get people to handle him - so guess I will go to the show this weekend and try and get other owners to handle him, use it as a training exercise.

*harrigab* that 's exactly what he doesn't like, but what is even more interesting is when we are out walking some people he will run over to and say hello and others he will stop dead and creep around. No rhyme or reason to who he avoids - very weird


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

hotmischief said:


> *Oz * that is exactly right, but it is not alway easy to get people to handle him - so guess I will go to the show this weekend and try and get other owners to handle him, use it as a training exercise.
> 
> *harrigab* that 's exactly what he doesn't like, but what is even more interesting is when we are out walking some people he will run over to and say hello and others he will stop dead and creep around. No rhyme or reason to who he avoids - very weird


Lot's of reason I say HM..................... 

Trust 'the Force" HM....................... your V is probably on the money!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Do you have any stores close by that allow dogs?
People can't seem to keep their hands off them, when I take mine to a store.
In my area Gander Mountain, Bass Pro Shop and even the hardware store will let me bring a dog.


----------



## AKGInspiration (Aug 23, 2012)

Be very choosy in who you let handle your puppy in the beginning. You want as much of it as possible to be really fun and not too serious. Those first exposures can set the stage for the rest of the showing. Let him approach THEM not the other way around as it will build his confidence... if you are not using really really good bait and treats, start.

Someone else pointed out how people approach.. have them not go over the head right away but focus on under the chin and on the chest. If that's all she is comfortable with leave it at that. Always try and end on a good note, the more good notes you have the more he'll get used to it and be comfortable. Don't worry about him standing still for these inspections for now, worry more on his demeanor during them. Talk to him and encourage others to talk to him in a nice high happy voice as they are touching him. Take it slow and build his confidence up. 

I say hold off on actual shows where he is in the ring till he gets more comfortable. But take him to shows and hang out with the other owners and have them say hello to him and act as a judge sort of if he is taking to them. Let him goof off and play with the other puppies on lead if the other owners allow it. You want all show introductions to be as positive as possible. There is plenty of time to get serious with the actual show training... let him be a puppy and learn to enjoy it as much as possible. If food does not motivate him find some really good toys like a rabbit flat rat type thing... something with fur or feather might get his fancy more than cheese and meat. Hand that to people before they look him over and get him engaging with these strangers.

Luna was totally unphased by her first show, so I lucked out. But we also went to drop in classes beforehand to get her used to being in the ring etc. But she is just an unphased dog by much. I have seen quite a few puppies go through what you're dealing with since then... and turn out fine. Just take it slow and be very choosy with people.


----------

